# Robot hecho con Lego que prepara panqués



## Lucio Ariel (Jul 4, 2011)

Quién no desea levantarse y que le hagan su desayuno?

Se trata de una máquina programada creo que por pics y por 555 (Timer) además de algunos servos y motores, y está hecha con puros bloques de lego, quién se anima hacer uno??

Bueno pues vean el video: http://mx.noticias.yahoo.com/blogs/virales/robot-hecho-con-lego-prepara-panqués.html

Yo pronto voy hacer uno similar pero con algunas mejoras, que sea programable y de otro diseño.

No vayan a quitar este tema, por que está bien que les pase este invento, ademas de que jamas se les ocurriria hacer esta máquina.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 4, 2011)

Para hacer panqueques me pareció más práctico un Wife , pero al final veo que tendría menores inconvenientes con Lego , Pic y 555.

Además que Wife no es reprogramable


----------



## lubeck (Jul 4, 2011)

> por que está bien que les pase este invento, ademas de que jamas se les ocurriria hacer esta máquina



Mmm. pues yo no la encuentro interesante... no voy a McDonals por hacer sus pseudo-hamburguesas prefabricadas, por ahi he visto unas impresoras con lego que estan lindas... o un tambien estaria interesante un cuadricoptero con lego, o que se yo...   es mas hasta una adornadora automatica de pasteles con lego...

bue.. es mi opinion... Suerte!


----------



## SERGIOD (Jul 4, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> Mmm. pues yo no la encuentro interesante... no voy a McDonals por hacer sus pseudo-hamburguesas prefabricadas, por ahi he visto unas impresoras con lego que estan lindas... o un tambien estaria interesante un cuadricoptero con lego, o que se yo...   es mas hasta una adornadora automatica de pasteles con lego...
> 
> bue.. es mi opinion... Suerte!



Prefiero que los panques lo hague una hermosa muñeca


----------



## MaMu (Jul 6, 2011)

Perdon, no pude evitar la risa. No lo veo como un invento, sino como un desarrollo didactico y educativo. Acaso, esta podria ser mi portatil?


----------



## dannyy (Jul 18, 2011)

oye sergio
estas ai?

porfavor responde

quiero una consulta

sabes sobre las eprom?

SERGIOD  no sabes quien me puede ayudar


----------

